# Grinding - is it me or is this a thing??...



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

😁Again , very new so please excuse stupid question, I did mooch through the beginner section again just in case I missed it, but could not find the answer, possibly because this is just me...but I shall ask anyway, be prepared for giggles...

I have been grinding beans for a whole few weeks, on a manual conical ceramic burr cheap as chips grinder, and all is fine for my minimal skills,

however I feel that some beans are much easier to grind than others - is that a thing or just me?

All are dark roast.

They are different beans from different countries and continents.

They are from different roasters.

( As I am still plowing my way through the possibilities, learning as I go)

The only thing the same is the weight of beans and the grinder/ grind setting as am not experienced enough with the beans themselves to start fiddling with that .

So, have I gone completely potty or are some beans ( considering all dark roast) easier/ harder to grind than others?

Awaiting the calls for men in white suits....,😜😁


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You are spot on in your findings. Some beans are indeed much harder to grind than others. Roast level affects it, dark roasts being easier to grind than light roasts. Also for the same lever of roasts, different Varietals can have very different bean densities and be harder/easer to grind. This is often shown in the portafilter where for one bean 18g fills it and for another the same 18g looks much less.

P.S. It's not a stupid question as I am sure many people are not aware of this.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Catlady101 said:


> Again , very new so please excuse stupid question


 No stupid questions with this stuff, especially when you are new to the game! So yes, some beans would feel harder to grind than others. Age, roast - some say 'dark' but there's medium dark, 'normal' dark and even 'ebony' which is like a super dark. Probably even more I don't know about. Origin could have a bearing too but I'm not knowledge enough to know about that one.


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> This is often shown in the portafilter where for one bean 18g fills it and for another the same 18g looks much less.


 aha, that too, I had forgotten that there seemed to be more for one coming out than another on occasion, just assumed I had accidentally changed the grind setting and did it again to be sure ( any excuse for another brew) 😁


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> some say 'dark' but there's medium dark, 'normal' dark and even 'ebony' which is like a super dark.


 Thank you kindly for that, the bags and websites do indeed all have differing "dark" descriptions, but when I watched some hours of coffee roast videos for newbies they all seemed to suggest that really there is green, yellow, light, medium and dark, so when buying as long as the description said dark in there somewhere I went a-shopping. Fascinating. Love learning this, hope some actually sticks👍


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Catlady101 said:


> Thank you kindly for that, the bags and websites do indeed all have differing "dark" descriptions, but when I watched some hours of coffee roast videos for newbies they all seemed to suggest that really there is green, yellow, light, medium and dark, so when buying as long as the description said dark in there somewhere I went a-shopping. Fascinating. Love learning this, hope some actually sticks👍


 It think it will stick because you are being observant and noting what happens...the little details. People who do that usually learn very quickly in my experience.


----------

